# E-2 visa



## redjan (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all.
I want to move in USA and my only option is an E-2 visa.
I am interested to invest in a property management or real estate related business in Las Vegas.
Reading old posts i saw that a member of your forum( E2Brutus) already did this on his own even without the assistance of a lawyer.
I am not thinking to do on my own but i would appreciate if any member of your forums has any advice to give me if he is familiar with the requirements needed for this kind of business.
Thank you for the interesting information posted in the forum.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The FAQ her is worth reading as a starter 
Frequently Asked Immigration and Visa Questions | Green Card | E2 Visa | L1 Visa

there are also E-2 based forums on the net


----------

